# Quakies #37



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Never get tired of these trees. Never get tired of fall in the west. I'll never be far from these scenes. Thanks for the pics Goob.------SS


----------

